# Mission Concepción



## The Barbarian (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## terri (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty building.    What was your process here?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I grew up in San Antonio.  Nice image.


----------

